# Hi to all !



## Teller (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum, have already gotten some great advice when posted, so thank you!

A little about me, last horse I owned was when i was a teenager, been riding since young, yet last 25 years has been all trail rides everytime I can get on one, and even on vacation.

Finally decided to take the leap again into ownership, prepped for it took lessons for two months to work on my riding skills, and build my legs up and my handling skills.

Just bought my boy, his name is Teller he's a beautiful 5 year old standardbred trotter off the track. His previous owner has had him for almost 2 years, found out he didn't like racing..so she was prepping him to do dressage work. He doesn't know how to canter yet under saddle, and is new to alot of things. He's good w/handling from being on the track, yet a very inquisitive and smart and outgoing horse. His eyes wander everywhere when I ride him, anything new intrigues him.

He's coming home in 14 days, i'm excited... I live in Long Island and am boarding him about 15 minutes from my home.

Looking forward to coming in here for advice as I train him and learn more.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome!

Congratulations on your purchase! How exciting!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello there, and welcome! And, congratulations on your new horse, Standardbreds are awesome horses!


----------

